# international students under 18 can take their parents to NZ



## Puppala (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi, 
Just wanted to find out more information international students under 18 who can take their parents to NZ to stay with them.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

The best option is to have a look at fees and criteria on the Immigration NZ website here www.immigration.govt.nz
In my opinion you'd possibly require the Fee Paying Student Visa which could allow 4 years of study and the ability for you to work up to 20hrs per week.
If you are dependent (on your parents) then it could be possible that they also travel here so you can study here on that visa, however I am unsure of the criteria they have to meet or if they can work here etc ?
You will have to have an offer of a suitable study course and have paid the full international student fees. You'd probably also have to provide evidence of how you and your parents would afford to live in NZ for the duration of that visa etc etc as you would not be able to gain any assistance from the NZ government.
As an aside, travel to NZ as a visitor or student is currently Closed in response to the worldwide Covid19 pandemic. The only people being allowed back in are Permanent Residents and NZ Citizens and even then there are some restrictions, depending on the country you are coming from or travelling through. other than this only critical workers with exemptions to travel in critical skilled roles are being allowed to come here and even that process is very restricted and very slow. There is no known date when travel restrictions may be lifted....recently I've heard a rumour it could be possibly early 2022, however that is just hearsay at the moment.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I suspect bringing your parents is unlikely, though I haven't heard anything specific around it.

Updated 21 June



https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas/waiting-for-a-visa/how-long-it-takes-to-process-your-visa-application



*How long it takes to process a visa application*
New Zealand’s border is still closed to everyone but New Zealand citizens and residents. There are some exceptions, but the criteria for granting an exception are very strict.


----------

